

Is coding a blogging engine still worth the effort in 2013? - rietta
http://t37.net/is-coding-a-blogging-engine-still-worth-the-effort-in-2013-and-other-thoughts-about-content-publishing-tools.html

======
tantalor
I recently moved off Wordpress (on shared hosting) to Jekyll (on GitHub) and
could not be happier with the new setup.

~~~
rietta
I am playing with Octopress (which uses Jekyll) tonight and it looks amazing.

------
rietta
I came across this while looking into options to convert my Blogger blog to.

